# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Rsolution de nom

## Arno_94

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

J'ai un petit souci que je ne parviens pas  rgler, srement  cause de mes lacunes en matire de rseau.

Jusqu'ici, je communiquais avec un serveur de mon rseau via TCP/IP en l'attaquant directement sur son IP.

Ce serveur sera probablement amen  tre renouvel alors que l'application sera en production. Par consquent, nous allons attaquer ce serveur via son nom.

Pour ce faire, j'ai recours aux objets du framework et notamment aux mthodes dans System.Net.Dns

Si je tente de rcuprer l'IP d'une machine lambda sur le rseau via son nom, a fonctionne sans souci.

Par contre, pour le serveur, la rsolution ne fonctionne pas. 

Au niveau de la config, ce serveur a un masque de sous rseau diffrent des autres machines. Je suppose que c'est  cela que je dois la non rsolution du nom.

Ma question est : comment y remdier sachant que, je le rpte, si je tente d'accder au serveur via son IP (pour rcuprer son nom par exemple), a fonctionne sans souci.

D'avance, merci pour votre aide.

Bonne journe  tous.

----------


## mermich

Salut,

As-tu essayer de jouer avec le fichier host pour ajouter ces noms de serveurs ?

Ce n'est peut tre ce que tu veux viter, mais gnralement c'est plus simple.

----------


## Arno_94

Hello, 

Merci pour ta contribution mais en effet, il n'est pas souhaitable de modifier le fichier host car il faudrait le faire sur l'ensemble des machines clientes ds que le serveur changera d'ip.
 C'est effectivement ce que je souhaite viter.  :;):

----------


## Graffito

Essaye ceci:


```

```

----------


## Arno_94

Bonjour,

Me voil de retour au taf.

Merci galement pour ta participation mais c'est bien ce que je faisais pour rcuprer l'ip.

Si j'utilise ce code sur la machine de mon voisin, pas de souci. Par contre, si je mets le nom du serveur (qui n'a pas la mme passerelle), il me dit tout simplement qu'il ne trouve pas l'hte.

Pourtant, si j'utilise System.Net.Dns.GetHostByAddress(IpDeMonServeur), il me renvoie bien le nom du serveur vis...

Je n'ai toujours pas trouv de solution. 

D'avance merci.

----------


## Graffito

Essaie ceci:


```
string IpAddr = Dns.GetHostAddresses(HostName)[0].ToString();
```

----------


## Arno_94

Hello,

Merci pour ton ide mais a reste le mme code.

Par consquent, j'ai toujours une exception sur le GetHostAddresses, qui me dit "Hte inconnu".

Je commence  dsesprer. Moi qui pensais trouver rapidement une solution, voil bientt une semaine que je bloque l-dessus...

Merci d'avance pour vos propositions.

----------


## Graffito

Une autre piste via NetworkInterface.GetAllNetworkInterfaces() : 
http://david-homer.blogspot.fr/2014/...stname-or.html

----------

